# PvP Status



## darksilver1 (31. Juli 2012)

Also dies hier nur als Überblick. Die meisten werden eh auf den Deutschen Server spielen aber wer sich eine bestimmte faction aussuchen möchte und ab und an pvp macht.......





> [...]
> The factions are all within 5% of each other in terms of population so it is not an imbalance in *general* population.
> jcbylos Developer
> .




Fusang Status, von heute morgen.



Kobold (ger)

8338 Templars
4329 Dragon
2100 Illuminati



Drac (fr)

8262 Templars
4251 Illuminati
2307 Dragon



Leviathan (RP)

8676 Dragon
5721 Illuminati
 423 Templar



Cerberus

6069 Illuminati
5118 Templar
3630 Dragon



Grim

9888 Illuminati
2958 Templar
1971 Dragon



Arcadia (RP)

8667 Templar
3004 Illuminati
2934 Dragon



Daemon

8001 Templar
4920 Illuminati
1884 Dragon



Huldra

13263 Templars
 1071 Illuminati
 498 Dragon


Also auf Kobold den Deutschen Server, brauchen die smurfs *hüstel Illuminati und diese Chaoten *hüstel Dragon noch Verstärkung.....


Anmerkung, bevor jemand auf falsche Gedanken kommt. Das sind nicht die Spielerzahlen sondern halt die Punkte die man sich in der dauerhaften Zone Fusang erspielt. Diese Zone ist für jeden Server nur einmal vorhanden und hat ein 75v75v75 cap. Dorthin kann man auch nicht von einen anderen Server wechseln......


----------



## amnie (31. Juli 2012)

also ich weiß nur, dass ich wohl immer so nen glück habe mit der 'unbeliebten' fraktion und dann auch noch den server zu nehmen wo das gefälle am schlimmsten ist (bin natürlich auf huldra)
obwohl ich sagen muss selbst huldra ist eigentlich ganz ok, es ist halt was nervig dass templer echt so gut wie immer fusang fest im griff haben, aber ab und zu hab ich tatsächlich auch ma nen weltbuff. lach


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2012)

darksilver1 schrieb:


> Kobold (ger)
> 
> 8338 Templars
> 4329 Dragon
> 2100 Illuminati



Hab mich schon gewundert warum ich immer mit mind. dem 4% Weltbuff rumlaufe. Das hat sich ja nun scheinbar geklärt.


----------



## Hellbabe (31. Juli 2012)

Wobei man sagen muss, daß Fusang mit PvP soviel zu tun hat, wie ne Birne und nen Apfel. Dieses ständige sinnfreie Kreisraiden und Massenzerg is sowas von langweilig, das Funcom überlegen sollte, net den pseudo PvPaspekt ausm Game zu nehmen, bis sie sich was sinnvolles einfallen lassen.....


----------



## TheSedated (31. Juli 2012)

Das Problem mit "Kreisraiden" in Fusang ist ein selbstgemachtes Problem der Spieler. In Fusang immer schön zu beobachten, wie sich die Leute der drei Fraktionen alle schön in einem Zerg bewegen und im Grund nur im Kreis rennen. Dass sowas keinen Spaß macht ist klar. Was in Fusang fehlt, ist Absprache und Taktik innerhalb der Fraktionen und das Gezerge vermeiden. 

Samstag haben wir allein von unserer Kabal knapp 30 Leute (Illuminaten) in Fusang gehabt. Haben uns abgesprochen und zwei ungefähr gleichgroße Gruppen gemacht und sind eben nicht mit dem großen Zerg mitgerannt. Templer waren zwar in der Überzahl, aber für die circa 3 Stunden, in denen wir so mitgemischt haben, haben wir ununterbrochen immer mindestens 2 Anlagen und fast alle Quellen gehalten. Einfach absprechen, die Karte beobachten und dem Gezerge aus dem Weg gehen. Auf die Art reibt man sich auch nicht ständig im Zerg-gegen-Zerg auf. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und wenn es hieß "Templer/Drachen haben Anlage X erobert", halt mal 2 Minuten gewartet, die Kämpfe auf der Karte im Auge behalten und damit die Bewegung der Zergs eingeschätzt und dann genau da rein, wo die Masse grad weg ist.


----------



## MrGimbel (1. August 2012)

Ich sag mal so, man kann auch in Fusang spannendes PvP finden, allerdings muss man sich dann halt vom Zerg lösen und dann in 2 bis 4 Mann/Frau Grüppchen los, um in der Nähe feindlicher Quellen den Gegnern auf zu lauern.

Allerdings sollte man für´s Töten von Gegnern noch nen Buff bekommen, der einem Extraloot beim Erobern einer Anlage einbringt, damit man nach Abschluss seiner 3 Quests, noch ne Motivation hat, in Fusang zu bleiben und nicht erst wieder nach Ablauf der Quest-cds rein zu gehen.


----------



## dannythefool (1. August 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, man kann auch in Fusang spannendes PvP finden, allerdings muss man sich dann halt vom Zerg lösen und dann in 2 bis 4 Mann/Frau Grüppchen los, um in der Nähe feindlicher Quellen den Gegnern auf zu lauern.



Das. Funktioniert für mich auch gut, wenn ich PVP will. Das Problem damit ist halt, dass die ganze Belohnungsstruktur in Fusang dafür nicht geeignet ist. Wer PVP-Gear will, muss es als PVE-Zone mit Ablenkungen spielen. Solang das so ist, wird eine Mehrheit der Spieler eben auch genau das tun.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

wird also bald pvp tot sein oder sie erhöhen den buff für die unterlegene fraktion bzw machen es wie bei den anderen bgs nur gleiche menge spieler dürfen rein

weil es macht kein spass von einer überzahl von mitspielern abgefarmt zu werden


----------



## Derulu (1. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weil es macht kein spass von einer überzahl von mitspielern abgefarmt zu werden



Oh, für eingefleischte PvPler macht gerade so eine Situation den Reiz aus


----------



## darksilver1 (1. August 2012)

Man muss ja nicht mit den Zerg mitlaufen. Abseits davon kann man ne menge Spaß haben, außerdem ist es recht witzig zu sehen wie einige Sachen ausgehen können. 

Ansonsten wie schon einmal geschrieben, rein von PvP ziehe ich FPS wie Battlefield jederzeit ein MMO vor.Das Fusang noch einige Änderungen braucht, sollte klar sein.
Außerdem war Fusang auch mal ganz anders aufgebaut, video ab (~10min): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mRwkJyL1Lc&feature=player_detailpage#t=598s

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Shambala nicht mehr als PvP Zone dabei ist.


----------



## Derulu (1. August 2012)

darksilver1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Shambala nicht mehr als PvP Zone dabei ist.



Möglicherweise, weil man Content für die Updates braucht, die monatlich kommen, und da nicht immer nur reine PvE Enthusiasten bedienen will


----------



## darksilver1 (1. August 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Möglicherweise, weil man Content für die Updates braucht, die monatlich kommen, und da nicht immer nur reine PvE Enthusiasten bedienen will



Hmm. diese Idee ist mir mit cassandra und der pick up Quest schon gekommen die in den ersten beiden open betas ja vorhanden war.
Na ich hoffe das war nicht nur der Grund, ansonsten  .


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

ach ist also entfernter content den wir als neuen content verkauft bekommen ?

so wie bei me3 der dlc der auf der dvd war ?


----------



## amnie (1. August 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Oh, für eingefleischte PvPler macht gerade so eine Situation den Reiz aus



also auf huldra definitiv nicht. 1-2 drachen gegen 20 templer? äh nee danke. ich geh da nur rein wenn ich im fraktionschat lese dass man rein soll weil man grad versucht was zu übernehmen, ansonsten können die mich ma kreuzweise. auf abgefarmt werden hab ich keinen bock. sogar die ilus werden nur noch abgefarmt (was vll irgendwo auch gut is weil ilus und drachen anfangen absprachen zu halten. lol)

aber derzeit ist wirklich null teamgefühl in fusang - und ja, ich habe es versucht. 

ich finds auch sehr daneben, dass man nur für die facilities schwarze marken bekommt.... die weißen bekommt man doch eh schon hinterhergeschmissen


----------



## MrGimbel (1. August 2012)

Also die Situation auf Kobold find ich eigentlich ganz interessant. Klar sind die Templer in der Überzahl, aber auch die Drachen haben in letzter Zeit massiv zulegen können. 
Und abgefarmt wirst du nur, wenn du dich abfarmen lässt (bzw Pech hast^^)


----------



## amnie (1. August 2012)

nja ok ganz so schlimm ist es wie gesagt selbst auf huldra nicht, aber eben auch nur .wenn. drachen (bzw ilus) sich mal wirklich organisieren. ich kann es mir vor allem auch garnicht erklären, weil viele der beta-drachen-cabals sich halt auf huldra angesammelt haben. deshalb bin ich ja überhaupt nur da hin mit meinem drachen char. 

ich mach zwar auch die anderen pvp sachen ganz gerne, und wenn wirklich mal was in fusang los ist es auch echt lustig bzw nervenaufreibend (vor allem bei übernahmen) aber das passiert bei drachen halt auf huldra entweder wenn ich nicht online bin oder ich bin in fusang und alle gehen... lol. vll wolln die mich auch nur nich


----------



## MrGimbel (1. August 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ... oder ich bin in fusang und alle gehen... lol. vll wolln die mich auch nur nich



Galena joined raid
XYZ left raid
XYZ left raid
XYZ left raid
XYZ left raid
XYZ left raid
XYZ left raid
XYZ left raid
XYZ left raid
XYZ left raid
XYZ left raid

So in etwa?


----------



## amnie (1. August 2012)

lol naja gut ganz so schlimm nicht, aber meißt ist es wirklich so, dass die leute dann einfach gehen sobald sie eine facility haben weil sie sich denken 'ne zweite schaffen wir eh nich' oder kA. ich muss ma versuchen rauszubekommen wann das ist wo die leute online sind die auch ma mehr als eine übernehmen (weil passieren tut es schon manchmal)


----------



## darksilver1 (1. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ach ist also entfernter content den wir als neuen content verkauft bekommen ?
> 
> so wie bei me3 der dlc der auf der dvd war ?



Die anderen Missionen sagen mir nichts, aber die hier war schon vorher vorhanden. Laut den englischen patch notes, gabs auch 
einige bug fix mit der Mission. Habe die neuen noch nicht gespielt aber sowas missfällt mir ungemein und ja ich hätte dabei
immer gerne ein warum das so war.     Habe auch nix anderes gelesen.........





MrGimbel schrieb:


> Also die Situation auf Kobold find ich eigentlich ganz interessant. Klar sind die Templer in der Überzahl, aber auch die Drachen haben in letzter Zeit massiv zulegen können.
> Und abgefarmt wirst du nur, wenn du dich abfarmen lässt (bzw Pech hast^^)



Gestern waren die Drachen sogar ne Zeitlang die Nr. 1 mit der Kontrolle.  Was ich unglaublich gemein finde, ich musste im PvE sogar fewer pitch sloten so das ich im dungeon auch noch die mobs ohne extra Streiftreffer treffe.


----------



## Irinii (2. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ach ist also entfernter content den wir als neuen content verkauft bekommen ?
> 
> so wie bei me3 der dlc der auf der dvd war ?



Die Quest hat im Vergleich zur selben Quest in der Beta einiges an Veränderungen bekommen. Man bekommt von Cassandra viel mehr Lore und Geschichte mit, bzw. ist auch ein zusätzlicher Step drinnen.


----------



## Blueeye52 (23. August 2013)

Da ich vllt. wechseln werde hätt ich mal ne Frage zum PvP. Hat man lange Wartezeiten?


----------

